# Gypsy Room ideas please



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody have any ideas on what would go into a gypsy room 
I have crystal balls , colored sheers, incense, ???
I am making some rune stones, 
would they have any type of bird or something?
do you think maybe moon and stars from ceiling?

I have an idea of what I want but need some input please!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tarot Cards for sure. You could probably get away with some cool potion (witch) jars.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a gypsy room last year and we had a shelf full of all kinds of stuff. We had a really crude looking old shelf made out of weathered wood. There were lots of individual bones and pieces, several bottles with household items that would glow under black light, couple of skulls, voodoo dolls, a snake, a buzzard, a few mice. I guess it was more like a witch doctors room than a gypsy room...lol. It was basically our staging area for the walk thru entrance.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, good idea Joker.
Snakes and other vermin, moss....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a manic gypsy monkey! One with a glass eye. Ohhh, I like that.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you should have one of those dangly curtains to walk through to get into the room.

Maybe a Quijia board that you can custom make and fake candles of course. Possibly even a fake candle with wax dripping on top of a skull


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

hey - i'm thinking of doing a gypsy room too! I have a gemmy "spirit ball" - those are great and you can hack them! You should look into getting one of them! (I know Michael's has them - and with a 40% of coupon... YA!) FortuneTeller.html Here is the link for a fourtine teller that moves but i also like they way he did the tent! Thouse colors of fabric would be good to line the walls with - mabye use the fabric like a big - top room but have the purples, golds and cranberry colors hang down - hope i can help (and get ideas) - Happy Haunting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just a thought, the gypsy theme is somewhere around 1500? yrs old, but the victorian era made the fortune teller very popular. I guess it just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

A two way mirror would be cool. I tried to have one last year but I ran out of time so I wans't able to do what I wanted to. Lots of good ideas here. Might be a good place for a FCG aswell.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

We had a gypsy room as well. My mother had this really old bird cage that we put in a prop crow with a recording of a crow's "Kaw". We had our Magic Mirror illusion set up inside. Had a shelf made in the shape of a toe pincher coffin with jars and crystals and candles. Had an old chandelier hanging above the center table. Had a fog chiller in a corner which covered the floor with a nice thick fog. I made some posters at work that looked like plain paintings, but when UV light hit it the eyes would glow. I made up an old looking piece of parchment that was hanging on the wall, and when the UV lights would go on you would see words that read "We Are Watching You". It was fun coming up with ideas for that room


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool thanks for the replies..
good ideas here too
this is what i have to use for the room so far: I have a crystal ball that lites up, and also one of the ones with the witch in it...jars of all sorts from my witch room one yr, the colored sheers for walls, will have a table also for the rune stones. Incense ..I am getting a huge parrot cage from a friend that I can use also..

FE - Taro cards yup ..hmm you have those I seen on your site ..you may hear from me..and yes I wanted an older look to it> good call 
Joker- voodoo dolls may be possible , I also have shrunken heads and skulls
skeleton owl - I will have a curtain walk in but I want this to be a private type room so it won't be a can see thru one. I also have battery operated candles that will look great in there.
halloweenie- good colors you choose there..I think I have blues golds burgundy's and green so far and some laces
DT-that monkey idea sounds great -will have to work on that one
dionicia- if I could get a 2 way mirror I may do that. 
FrstVamp1r- okay a crow it is then , Do you think a crow eating an eye would be okay in this ? I may even use a few cages I have.....also the chandelier sounds good . 
All great ideas for me to use thanks guys

If you think of any others don't forget to post them.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hey*

Lilly ,
Have you thought of doing a crystal ball effect? I have some extra copies if you want I can send you the big scream tv crystal ball dvd for you to try. I am still trying to perfect that! I have the madame leota video clip now so I am gonna try using that,yay! I really want to make my ouija board move. Need to come up with a way to attach a motor to the bottom of it that moves around and has a magnet to attach to the planchet, I don't know if that would work. Anyone try something like that?

Anyway, tarot cards, potion bottles etc .How about a sign...madame lilly fortune teller?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Daughter Of Darkness--What is the crystal ball effect? How does it work/ I 'm not sure I can use the dvd I have so much electric going now I would prob blow the fuses..thanks for offer though.. I would like to see it in action . hint hint haha

I don't see why your idea with magnet wouldn't work. May be hard to get it to go to certain letters though ..Im sure somehere can help you with that,check out those xmas type thing they use to move the little guys on the ice around for your ouija board.

I am thinking of asking someone to dress up for that part, since I am running like a chicken with my head cut off most of the night..that be a good prop too haha
then maybe I will make the sign for them ...good idea


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

My version of the Crystal Ball Effect with the layout, photos, and videos.

Wifey Crystal Ball pictures by frstvamp1r - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/Wifey%20Crystal%20Ball/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o75/frstvamp1r/Wifey%20Crystal%20Ball/cemetery_and_madame_leota


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. Where did you get the Crystal Ball DVD? How long does it run for?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

scareme said:


> Looks great. Where did you get the Crystal Ball DVD? How long does it run for?


I didn't get a DVD for it, I just recorded my wife using my video camera, transferred it to my laptop and told it to play continuous.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*yes*

Lilly,
Thanks for the idea-the skate pond probably could be hacked to do the ouija board. I never thought of that! Good luck with your seance room sounds like it's gonna be really good.

Thanks Firstvamp for the vids and diagram of your crystal ball. Looks great! Thanks for posting the diagram I am having trouble with the angles.

Scareme- I am using the big scream tv crystal ball DVD. I have a few extra copies if anyone wants one. Just shoot me like five bucks and Ill send you one.

I just came across the Madame Leota how-to page. Thanks to whomever did this how-to it's great and to whoever first posted it I read it on here I think, can't remember where though. 

http://countvonkrolock.googlepages.com/home


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

DOD hope that works for ya..

Well today I was ripping out all the seams on my sheers, adds a bit of length to them,
I think I have enough already so that's cool 3 different blues ..gold and green and a reddish I dyed last yr. I will have to measure to make sure.
Deciding still on what color lights i will be using.


----------

